# Plasma or Plankton



## tug (May 26, 2007)

Can anybody clarify a little mystery for me please. ATCL took over two small ex PLA tugs in 1991. One of them they renamed burma. I have two conflicting sources of info, one saying this was ex Plankton ON307825, the other saying ex Plasma ON306353. Help!!!!
thanks
tug


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

The info I have is, the Plankton becoming the Burma and the Plasma becoming the Linford.

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

the two tug you are on about came to Hull and thay worked in the Hull fish docks for some time and one of them is still on the Humber it is the Linford and she belongs to John Dean Tugs Ltd sam


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Details I have on the Plankton and Plasma are............................

Plankton

(sisterships: PLASMA, PLATOON, PLACARD, PLANKTON)
Registered: LR66-67:650594
IMO 6505947 /(GBR)ON 307825
122 GRT, L26,70m, B7,92m, D2,74m (87'7"(85'0")x26'7"(25'6")x(9'0"))
1 VSP, diesel 4tew 16cyl Lister-Blackstone, 1600bhp-1194kW, bp 16t

1965: Built by "Richard Dunston Ltd" at Thorne/Hessle (GBR) (YN S807)
1965 -xx/08: delivered to "PLA - Port of London Authority" at London (GBR)
(GBR flag, regd London, ON 307825)
1991: To "ATCL - Alexandra Towing Co Ltd" at Liverpool (GBR), renamed BURMA
1993: taken over by "Howard Smith Towage Ltd" at Liverpool (GBR)
1994: transferred to Swansea (GBR), renamed LANGLAND
1998: trasnferred to "Howard Smith (Humber) Ltd" at Grimsby (GBR), renamed LADY JOAN
2001: To "Survey & Supply" (at Grimsby??), renamed JOAN
Owned by "Capt. Harvey" at Grimsby (GBR)

----------------------------------------------------------

Plasma

(sisterships: PLASMA, PLATOON, PLACARD, PLANKTON)
Registered: LR66-67:650437
IMO 6504371 /(GBR)ON 306353
122 GRT, L26,70m, B7,92m, D2,74m (87'7"(85'0")x26'7"(25'6")x(9'0"))
1 VSP, diesel 4tew 16cyl Blackstone, 1600bhp-1194kW

1965: Built by "Richard Dunston Ltd" at Thorne/Hessle (GBR) (YN S808)
1965 -xx/04: delivered to "PLA - Port of London Authority" at London (GBR)
(GBR flag, regd London, ON 306353)
1991: To "Port of Tilbury" (GBR), renamed LINFORD
1998: To "Deans Tugs" at Hull (GBR)
2006: still in service

------------------------------------------------

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## tug (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for that info Riverman :
That is basically what I had but the discussions arose because John Reynolds had it the other way round in his book. Think I will still go with your version. cheers tug.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

The two PLA tugs taken over by Alexandra Towing Co Ltd were renamed BURMA & DLULIA.


*BURMA*

Built as PLASMA , renamed BURMA '91, LANGLAND '94, LADY JOAN '98, JOAN '01.

*DHULIA*

Built as PLATOON, renamed DHULIA '93, CASWELL '94, LADY THERESA '98, LADY '01.


Bob


----------



## tug (May 26, 2007)

I rest my case Gentlemen the debate obviously continues. One all I think.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

This debate has been going on since (as far as I can trace) 2002. I think the following quote from another source shows why there is confusion.

"* When LINFORD (ex PLASMA)and ORSETT (ex PLACARD)arrived in Hull for John Dean I looked at the builder's plates and they are 808 and 809 .... but LINFORD had the name PLANKTON tattooed on the top of her engine casing although the yard number matches that of PLASMA. So I have always assumed that the builder's plate will be correct.

In summary

806 PLATOON now LADY
807 PLANKTON now JOAN
808 PLASMA now LINFORD
809 PLACARD now ORSETT

.... but no guarantees!"

*or did someone change the builders plate. I think the only way this can be solved is with the tugs official papers.
*
Riverman
*


----------



## tug (May 26, 2007)

Further to all above, just had e-mail from a guy who worked these tugs. Apparently Plankton had a single bollard forward and Plasma an H type. He is trying to find some pics to compare.
Tug.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Just had a look at four pics, two of each tug. All have a single post forward. 
I have been doing a bit of researching but can't come to any conclusion. Now I can see why this difference of opinion has been going on for so long.

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com/gallery


----------



## tug (May 26, 2007)

Yes, same result here. Could be the H was added at a later date. Be interesting to see if anything new comes up
regards to all
tug.


----------



## tug (May 26, 2007)

I curiously came across a May 1998 edition of Sea Breezes in the depths of a locker today and there in Towage News, a regular feature by Jack Gaston is the following - "Also leaving the Swansea fleet of Howard Smith were the two Voith tractor tugs, Caswell and Langland..................Named Platoon and Plasma originally......................the vessels were given the traditional tug names Dhulia and Burma.!!!!!!!!!(The article goes on to say they were towed to Grimsby by the Lady Debbie) 23-1-1998.


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

I hope this link works to a photo I posted of the Plasma and Placard. Taken during the seamans strike and we were laid up in the Royal Docks alongside the Sydney Star

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/21079/cat/500/ppuser/2639


----------



## tug (May 26, 2007)

Hi all
From all the pics i have now seen it looks as though the H bollard theory is a non starter or may have been a later mod. Research ongoing
thanks
Tug


----------



## plasma (May 9, 2006)

Hello all,
None of the four Voith tractor tugs had a H bollard on them when they were with the P.L.A. The Plasma had a shorter mast than the others. This was to allow her to get under one of bridges in the West India Dock without it having to be lifted.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

LADY & JOAN seen in Grimsby on the 21st September 2010.

Regards

Bob


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, accordiing to the registration papers in The National Archives (the "open registers" series BT 340) it is clear that

PLASMA (ON 306353, reg 5/1/1966) became BURMA [ref BT 340/29]
PLATOON (ON 306215, reg 10/12/1964) became DHULIA [ref BT 340/54]

David


----------



## KYRENIA (Aug 10, 2007)

Plasma,Hi.
Was not aware PLASMA worked the West India docks. Only a "tosher" could get under the two swingbridges in the dock system.(Glengall crossing was a pedestrian walkway) Could you enlighten me?
Cheers JOHN.


----------



## gearbox (Nov 17, 2010)

I worked on the Plasma in the West India Docks for many years,and you are right her mast was shortened to get under the Glengall foot bridge.I was also working on the London Mammoth when the new Glengall bridge was installed,which in fact didn't fit first time and we had to hang onto it all day while they carried out alterations to the concrete base.


----------

